# NCE wireless



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Very vague on my part....but i am think of going NCE wireless. Wondering if there is someone who my make a few comments on its dependability, etc. I guess there are a couple of choices for the controlers....which would be best? Advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*EGADS!*

I looked at the Tony's Trains web page to see what NCE wireless was like.
The "starter system" has a _list price of $880_ (discounted to $615 in the shopping cart) ????

Isn't this price a little... "high"?

Are you already an NCE wired user?

I suggest you look at the Digikeijs DR5000 dcc controller box.
About $210 delivered and it works with numerous "handheld" controllers.

*It also has built-in wifi capabilities.*
And you can use it with _ANY Android or iOS smartphone or tablet._

Just download the FREE Roco z21 app.
The Digikiejs has the option of using it.
Did I mention that the z21 app is free...?

You can try this RIGHT NOW (without paying anything) to see for yourself how it works.

Just go to google play or to the Apple App Store.
Search for "z21".
The app to download has a red engine on a blue background.
(there's also a second app with "z21" in gray -- both work, and both are free).

You can actually control the trains, but you can explore all the facets of operation, setup, loco programming, etc.

$210 is a lot less than $600 +

Info on Digikeijs here:








DR5000 - DCC Multi-bus command station


DR5000 DCC multi-bus command station for your model railwayAt Digikeijs, we sell the DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station for your model railway. The DR5000 - DCC multi-bus command station is the command station with all imaginable bus connectors combined in one single device. The multi-bus...




www.digikeijs.com





Note: you need either a PC running Windows or a Mac using bootcamp or Windows emulation to do the initial setup on the DR5000...


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.....but have NCE and will stick with it. Very simple to use and understand. Don't want a bunch of "stuff" to make things easier.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

I have an NCE wireless system on my home layout, plus the N-Trak club I belonged to also ran their layout with one.

The N-Trak club had a few problems in the past due to radio interference with other clubs that were also using an NCE wireless system. Mainly caused by the clubs not coordinating their channels. But that could usually be resolved in an hour or less.

My home system has never given me any problems. Always works great. In addition to the main wireless ProCab, I also have two Power Pro 04R throttles. These have a dial knob with positive stops for zero-to-full throttle. I preferred these positive stop dials over the other engineer throttle types.

I believe I've had my system somewhere around 12~13 years or so now. No regrets.


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for that info Mixed. It is helpful.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

steamloco said:


> Thanks for that info Mixed. It is helpful.


Unfortunately, JAlbert's only advice for anyone thinking of buying / upgrading their systems is the z21 / digikeis system. He persists in the delusion that it is so much better that if only we all knew about it, we'd run out and buy one. I have explained at length elsewhere why I think that system is suboptimal. I won't rehash it here.

Other than to definitely stick with NCE, I can't offer much other advice. I have MRC Prodigy Wireless, though, and it is extremely user friendly and very reliable. I have had no issues with mine in 12 years. I'm sure NCE is the same quality.


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

It looks like i would need to purchase a CAB06r or a modified procab (r) and a RB02 wireless base and that is all that is required??.... since i have the smart booster.


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh....and thanks CTV!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I just can't see paying $880 (list) for ANYBODY's dcc system, wired OR wireless.
And that would include Roco, Digikiejs, NCE, Digitrax, or anyone else.

I'll find a more cost-effective route that works for me...
_(which is what I did...)_


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

OK...thanks. Certainly answers my question.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Does your NCE system interface with a PC? I'm about 90% sure it does with an adapter. With a connection to the PC, you can run JMRI which will allow you to use a smartphone as a throttle. It also has Decoder Pro. Decoder Pro keeps a nice table of all your locomotives and the decoder settings, and makes programming the decoder much easier!


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you for that info. No need for a computer.....layout and card method are not that complicated. I will leave my layout down stairs and my computer up. And neither track will meet. "Which track?"....."The Twain on twack thwee."


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> I just can't see paying $880 (list) for ANYBODY's dcc system, wired OR wireless.
> And that would include Roco, Digikiejs, NCE, Digitrax, or anyone else.
> 
> I'll find a more cost-effective route that works for me...
> _(which is what I did...)_


No one can. Who in his right mind pays MSRP? But more importantly, you went to the top-end model which is more suited for a club layout than a home one, rather than actually gaining some knowledge about the product line and understanding how to do it. You UPGRADE the basic system to wireless; you don't overbuy because it's the simplest option.

But of course, if you were REALLY interested in helping anyone solve any DCC issue rather than just shamelessly shilling for your product of choice, you'd have a better understanding of these topic. Notice that even though I commented that I have an MRC system, I attempted to provide relevant observations rather than suggesting that the OP go purchase one. I'm glad you're a satisfied customer (although you sound like a shareholder); but that doesn't make the system you chose right for everyone... or even anyone.


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for you comment....nice to hear.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

CT wrote:
_"But of course, if you were REALLY interested in helping anyone solve any DCC issue rather than just shamelessly shilling for your product of choice, you'd have a better understanding of these topic"_

You can keep on posting the above so long as you want.

I won't be changin' my tune.

If you have a problem with that, CT, take it up with the management.

Have a nice day!


----------



## steamloco (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks gentlemen. My question was aimed directly at NCE. Any other comment is irrelevant. At this point, with my investment in NCE, comments encouraging me to seek out another system, are worthless. I have taken the time to learn what NCE has to offer and the procedures to run it. I do find it irritating when someone diverts a thread for their own goals. When i see something labeled NCE, unless i perhaps asked for a comparison, that is what i hope to find: comments relating to NCE. Thanks for sharing the NCE stuff.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

steamloco said:


> Thanks gentlemen. My question was aimed directly at NCE. Any other comment is irrelevant. At this point, with my investment in NCE, comments encouraging me to seek out another system, are worthless. I have taken the time to learn what NCE has to offer and the procedures to run it. I do find it irritating when someone diverts a thread for their own goals. When i see something labeled NCE, unless i perhaps asked for a comparison, that is what i hope to find: comments relating to NCE. Thanks for sharing the NCE stuff.


Well, yes, that's exactly the point I am trying to get across to JAlbert. Unfortunately, as you can see from his reply above, actually providing useful advice to others isn't his intention. Shame, really. We have no use for trolls.


----------

